# warehouse



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi.

I have started building a brick warehouse that will distribute produce to the chain grocery stores in the southern market. It will be supplied with goods shipped by train from the west coast.




























I'll keep you posted.

Regards,
Rudy Allarde
Indian Springs, AL


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

judging by your roundhouse, it will be a pleasure to observe your advance on this new project.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice start Rudy. Are those walls going to allow for drainage on that large flat roof? 

Dave


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh boy, here we go again. I can't wait to see what you do here Rudy!!! 
Dave


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress pictures:





































This warehouse will serve as storage for the grocery trucks, forklifts, and personnel. Therefore, the flat roof will be hinged, slightly pitched backwards and have large overhangs.

Regards,
Rudy Allarde
Indian Springs, AL


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Rudy. How'd you make that vynal slat door cover? How about a close up on those awning supports?The lines on this are great, really capture the flavor of the business. 

Dave


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

what material do you use for the brick work and could you explain how you get the brick to go around the corner without any seams showing?

How would you join two sheets of brick siding without showing seams?

Your buildings are an inspiration to all of us.

John


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, your warehouse looks great! Can you provide a close up picture of those rods that hold up the overhang? And how did you make them?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Another handsome structure Rudy. I really like the style of the building as well as the utilization of the space inside for storage. I hope you'll show the hinging arangement for the roof and how you "waterproofed" it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now thats a good looking structure...


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for your comments.










The support rods are 1/8" dowels. I drill diagonal 3/16" holes through the awning and wall. (drill through scrap wood to find correct angle). Thread the dowels through the holes and glue/clamp the awning to the wall. Secure awning with a lot of brads. ( awning?, overhang?, what is the proper name for it? ). Apply glue to dowel holes and trim off excess. Dress top end of rod with pieces of styrene strips; may do the same to the bottom ends but that will make it too noisy. They really do not provide support at all.
The vinyl slat door curtains are cut from a scrapbooking Craft Keeper ( Michaels $1.99).. it is thick enough to use for window glazing, I think.










The brick work: Large Brick Display Mat, (Lemax, 18"x36" roll, $5 a roll at Michaels after Xmas 70% off sale). Very tough but pliable material, impervious to water. Easy to cut straight and to coapt with another piece by just following the grout lines. Can't wait to see what the sun will do to it, but the material is very easy to paint if necessary.










Here is a 1:24 dude (Train-Li $1) against the brick wall. Also shown, a painted brick strip.










The roof: 1/2" plywood, 4 coats of porch/floor enamel, then Valspar Stone texture spray. Later, clear coat. Also, awaiting roof vents and other roof clutter.










Piano hinge. A few trial and error screws to make a tight fit.










Weather stripping at front edge.

Regards.
Rudy Allarde
Indian Springs, AL


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, Looks really good. Thanks for the close ups and the answers. Really like your creativity and your eye for appeal. 

Dave


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, thanks for the additional photos and info. Another great building! Congratulations!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great stuff Rudy! A very well thought out project from beginning to end. I have great admiration for your work.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great looking building and a storage box to boot..... 
I bought several rolls of that brick at a after Christmas sale at Michaels because it was cheap....now I know what to use it for....


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's marvelous--a clever and distinctive design. What are you going to store in it?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one nice looking building. Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great Looking Structure


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Super job, Rudy. I am fascinated by the brickwork. Looks really good. Very realistic all the way around.


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Final update pictures:





































Thank you all for your comments.

Rudy Allarde
Indian Springs, AL


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Super Rudy, well done Sir. Another example of Americana.

I have to ask though.........................Where did you get the Winn Dixie and Publix trucks from?
Rod


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rod, I got the Winn Dixie and Publix trucks from the respective grocery stores on their promo sales last Xmas.









There is enough storage for 4 grocery trucks, 2 refrigerator cars, 4 forklifts, 3 vehicles, and 4 people.

Regards,
Rudy Allarde
Indian Springs, AL


----------

